# Best derbyshire villages for commute to Nottingham?



## merry mischief (28 February 2014)

My partner has a new job in Nottingham city centre and I have an interview for a job in the centre too. We would ideally like to move to a small/medium village in the derbyshire area. Good local walks for the dog, horsey facilities and a decent local pub! However we need good (40 mins drive max) access to any of the park and rides in Nottingham. Any suggestions? 
S


----------



## wispagold (28 February 2014)

Holbrook, Horsley, Duffield or Quarndon are very nice.

Holbrook has some very good pubs nearby I would recommend the Dead Poets and the Hollybush (although the Hollybush is in Makeney it is walking distance).

Duffield and Quarndon are closer to Derby so good transport links with the A38 and A52 but they are expensive as in the Ecclesbourne School catchment area. 

For smaller villages there is Coxbench or Hazelwood.

Loads of horses places round all those villages. Good luck!


----------



## merry mischief (28 February 2014)

Brilliant thank you!


----------



## Kat (28 February 2014)

They are  nice but rubbish for the commute to Nottingham though!  Will take a good hour or more at rush hour!  Trust me I have done it! 

Ockbrook would fit all your requirements.  

Borrowash Risley and Draycott would be worth a look as would the Ilkeston area.


----------



## merry mischief (28 February 2014)

Brilliant! 

What's castle donnington like?


----------



## Hoofing-it (28 February 2014)

merry mischief said:



			Brilliant! 

What's castle donnington like?
		
Click to expand...

Castle Donington is lovely, especially the older part of town, as is Ashby-de-la-Zouch and surrounding villages where I am which is 40 mins or less from Nottingham depending on the time of day


----------



## Kat (28 February 2014)

merry mischief said:



			Brilliant! 

What's castle donnington like?
		
Click to expand...

Not in Derbyshire ;-) 

Lovely for plane spotters, not so good for quiet..... nice but busy. Again check out the rush hour traffic,  it is crazy around the motorway.


----------



## wispagold (1 March 2014)

I don't think it would take an hour from Duffield to Notts, 20 mins on a clear run probably 40 to 45mins in traffic. But you are straight onto the main roads and they will be the same wherever you are. You could try Draycott, it is nice round there and Draycott house is there too. Ockbrook also good as previously mentioned. I was
focusing more on pubs, walking and horses. Maybe best to do a couple of runs in and time how long it takes.


----------



## Kat (1 March 2014)

I used to commute into Nottingham and it was taking me 45 minutes in the morning and I didn't go into central Nottingham.  The traffic is awful.  

When I used to commute derby to central notts I used to leave at 7.30am  to arrive at 9am but that did involve using the park and ride.  

You really have to try your journey in the morning to see.

Ockbrook is lovely though, village feel and an award  winning country pub (the Royal Oak) plus other decent pubs and very horsey. Better hacking than the Duffield area and an active riding club on the door step.


----------



## merry mischief (1 March 2014)

Thank you all so much, it's so difficult to know where to move! What's sponden like? And commute wise? 
S


----------



## Kat (1 March 2014)

Spondon would be good commute wise. It isn't really a village more a suburb, but right on the edge of town.


----------



## AshTay (28 March 2014)

Agree that Ockbrook is nice - but pricey to live in. Borrowash is right next to Ockbrook and has some nice parts (and some not so nice parts but so does anywhere). Draycott is lovely and has a nice sense of community and is very horsey. Draycott is right next to Breaston which is also nice and horsey. The Sawley end of Long Eaton is ok enough if money is an issue and is good for trains straight into Nottingham.
There's also a good bus service from Borrowash/Draycott/Breaston/Long Eaton into Nottingham.

That said, driving into the middle of Nottingham from anywhere from the southwest is challenging because of the tramworks and various roadworks but it depends on your hours.


----------



## merry mischief (29 March 2014)

Thanks very much, that's really helpful, very difficult trying to pick a good spot I don't want to live too close to work As I work in healthcare and don't really want to bump into patients in the supermarket, but I don't want to have a huge commute either. 
MM


----------



## case895 (29 March 2014)

My partner is selling her old house in Mapperley village nr Ilkeston. Easy commute to Nottingham direct or by tram. The village leads direct to Shipley Park. 3 bed old workers cottage with cellar and off road parking. Several livery yards in the village.


----------



## Tiffany (29 March 2014)

There's a beautiful little village just off J29 called Heath, might be worth a look but might be a bit too far out?


----------



## horsehappy (17 April 2014)

we moved to duffield a year ago and absolutely love it! definitely worth the extra price tag on houses- lovely pubs, everyone is really friendly and chatty- we have made more friends around here in 12 months than we did in 7 years at our old house- a lovely lifestyle. pm me if you want any info on yards. my husband works in notts and its about a 30 mins drive non rush hour and 45 mins in rush hour


----------

